# Rice



## Lociedox (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi guys,
We have an old rice box we are refurbishing for our pony. Can anyone tell me what model it is as our search for parts is a nightmare without knowing the model. 
There is no plate anywhere on the box with any info aside from the rice of leicestershire emblum 🙄
Thanks


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Find a Rice dealer in your area and ask them. Usually there is a plate on the tow bar. 

Trailer looks quite old by the shape of it so it might have been removed.


----------

